# If You Go Down to the Woods Today.....



## Tony W (Aug 23, 2009)

Our native species not those big bumbling grey impostors!!!


----------



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

Absolutely adorable, look at the ickle tufty ears awww <3


----------



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

Great shots, i particularly like the first!

If you don't mind me asking where were they taken? 

Alex


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Whooooo!! Go little red ninjas!!


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 10, 2008)

he is well cute :2thumb:


----------



## Tony W (Aug 23, 2009)

ForeverHams said:


> Great shots, i particularly like the first!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking where were they taken?
> 
> Alex


These shots were taken in Co Down, N.Ireland.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Tony W said:


> Our native species not those big bumbling grey impostors!!!
> 
> image
> 
> ...





Tony W said:


> These shots were taken in Co Down, N.Ireland.


Excellent shots, Tony.

Tullymore by any chance?


----------



## Tony W (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Fergie,

These guys belong to a little colony at Mount Stewart, Ards Peninsula..the greys haven't got there.....yet!! Worth nipping down if you're in the area....


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

aaawww


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

i love the second pic there so cute :2thumb:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Tony W said:


> Hey Fergie,
> 
> These guys belong to a little colony at Mount Stewart, Ards Peninsula..the greys haven't got there.....yet!! Worth nipping down if you're in the area....


I'm familiar with Mount Stewart. We used to holiday every year in the Mournes and Mount Stewart, along with Castlewellan, was visited very year. If this weather picks up we'll definitely be down over the twelfth holidays.

Cheers.


----------



## Tony W (Aug 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> If this weather picks up we'll definitely be down over the twelfth holidays.


Don't hold your breath with the weather...:roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2:

But they're waiting for you....


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Tony W said:


> Don't hold your breath with the weather...:roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2:
> 
> But they're waiting for you....
> 
> image


It would do your bap in. As soon as ye finish up for the summer holidays, autumn arrives. We'll be down regardless. Watch this space.


----------



## Tony W (Aug 23, 2009)

Good on you Fergie...looking forward to your shots...:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Bumbling grey imposters are cute, but they are ninja cute. Woooo! :mf_dribble:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they're white here... in cincinnati where i'm from...


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

And there was me expecting another moat joke:whistling2:

Great pics by the way, never seen one in the flesh myself


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

"******" is no more...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Tony W (Aug 23, 2009)

HABU said:


> image
> 
> they're white here... in cincinnati where i'm from...


Habu...white/grey as long as they stay in Cincinnati that's fine with me!!:2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh wow, they are so adorable, look at their pointy ears hehe

Great shots too!!!


----------

